# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  برم دانشگاه ازاد یا بمونم پشت کنکور ؟

## Amirhossein_22

سلام دوستان امسال هم رتبم مثل پارسال بد شد و شانس قبولی ندارم الان دو راه دارم به نظرتون کدوم رو انتخاب کنم :

1- برم دانشگاه ازاد حسابداری بخونم 

2- بمونم پشت کنکور و یه سال دیگ تلاش کنم واسه تربیت معلم ( رشته مورد علاقم تربیت معلمه )

ممنون میشم تجربیاتتون رو بهم بگین

----------


## Narvan

اینکه چیکار کنید رو باید خودتون تصمیم بگیرید
باید به چندتا سوال جواب بدین
شرایط موندن پشت کنکورو دارین؟
انگیزه ای برای درس خوندن دارین؟
اشتباهات امسالتونو میدونید چی بوده و میدونید چه جوری باید برطرفش کنید؟
از پسش بر میاید؟
و کلی سوال دیگه
تنها کسی که میتونه اینا رو جواب بده خودتونین

----------


## mgts98

> سلام دوستان امسال هم رتبم مثل پارسال بد شد و شانس قبولی ندارم الان دو راه دارم به نظرتون کدوم رو انتخاب کنم :
> 
> 1- برم دانشگاه ازاد حسابداری بخونم 
> 
> 2- بمونم پشت کنکور و یه سال دیگ تلاش کنم واسه تربیت معلم ( رشته مورد علاقم تربیت معلمه )
> 
> ممنون میشم تجربیاتتون رو بهم بگین


رشته دبیرستانت چیه؟ منطقه چندی ؟

----------


## Amirhossein_22

> رشته دبیرستانت چیه؟ منطقه چندی ؟


سلام تجربی منطقه 2

----------


## Amirhossein_22

> اینکه چیکار کنید رو باید خودتون تصمیم بگیرید
> باید به چندتا سوال جواب بدین
> شرایط موندن پشت کنکورو دارین؟
> انگیزه ای برای درس خوندن دارین؟
> اشتباهات امسالتونو میدونید چی بوده و میدونید چه جوری باید برطرفش کنید؟
> از پسش بر میاید؟
> و کلی سوال دیگه
> تنها کسی که میتونه اینا رو جواب بده خودتونین


اره این حرف شما درسته ولی تجربه های مشابه مثل رو شما دیدین ؟ مثلا کسی مثل من بوده باشه که بین پشت کنکور موندن و رفتن به دانشگاه ازاد گیر کنه قصد دارم تمام تجربیات دیگران رو جمع کنم و بعد تصمیمی عاقلانه بگیرم

----------


## msperouz

سلام 
منم همین شرایطو دارم
 ترازت چند شده ؟

----------


## Shah1n

*اگه دومین کنکورته بازم بمون چون حسابداری دولتیشم بیکاره چه برسه به آزاد
یه سال دیگه بمون فوقش قبول نمیشی بازم میری حسابداری آزاد*

----------


## Narvan

> اره این حرف شما درسته ولی تجربه های مشابه مثل رو شما دیدین ؟ مثلا کسی مثل من بوده باشه که بین پشت کنکور موندن و رفتن به دانشگاه ازاد گیر کنه قصد دارم تمام تجربیات دیگران رو جمع کنم و بعد تصمیمی عاقلانه بگیرم


سوالایی که پرسیدم مهمن حتما بهشون جواب بدین چون خیلی کمکتون میکنه که تصمیم درستو بگیرید
ولی درکل اگه چیزی برای از دست دادن ندارید و شرایطشو دارید به نظرم پشت کنکور موندن انتخاب درستی میتونه باشه

----------

